# Pics of 55G



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I took most of the plants out to bleach them so this is my bare tank...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and more....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh nice! great pics. not a fan of albino fish but that rainbow shark was pretty awesome.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

I especially like the angels, not very clear picture, but they seem to look very nice !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

bsmith said:


> I especially like the angels, not very clear picture, but they seem to look very nice !


 yup, and i especially like the second angel . Nice tank lexus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

very nice! even bare as you said, it still looks wonderful.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where do you guys (or gals) find those pots with the side holes. I think they are called strawberry planters. All I ever find is the plain flowerpot ones.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hm ive seen them at walmart, thats the only place. i got mine from my neighbor


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Ill have to check the garden center there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no problem i hope you find them :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup Walmart is where I got mine


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

:: sad 'memememmee' sound :: I LOVE RAINBOW SHARKS! Only Albino ones though. I had one his name was Sherbet. Do you name your fish? Ahahaa sorry my friend named him, they are so cute in my opinion. ^_^'


----------

